
Seven Awful DRM Moments from the Year (and Two Bright Spots): 2017 in Review - guiambros
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/11/seven-awful-drm-moments-2017-and-two-bright-spots
======
guiambros
_...virtual rabbits facing starvation because the DRM-locked food-server has
shut down..._

We truly live in a bizarro world.

